# My picture wall is done



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Here is the one I done for Peanut, the other one I did 1 year ago of Spice


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

They are wonderful, what a beautiful memory you have there of them both.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

what great tributes to both Peanut and Spice. Denise


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fitting tributes to two large pieces of your heart.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

What a wonderful idea, and a beautiful tribute to them both. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

TriplePinesFarm said:


> What a wonderful idea, and a beautiful tribute to them both. Thanks for sharing.


Thank you, I just did Peanut's today it took me two weeks to look at all the pics and put it together.















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful tributes to your two special girls. I hope it gives you some peace finishing that one for Peanut.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Those are great Heidi. The collar is what gets me. I saved Andy's collar and tags too. snif snif


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> Those are great Heidi. The collar is what gets me. I saved Andy's collar and tags too. snif snif


It's hard but I saved everything, from the collar to the little plastic collar had on when we brought her home, it just said Girl and born on....












 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal









**Spice and Peanut playing at the bridge
*


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a wonderful idea, and such a special tribute to your 2 beautiful goldens. Thankyou for sharing it with us. Jessies' collar is still under my pillow, he went to the bridge he 04


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

That is a lovely tribute to your 2 goldens - I have the ashes of Kelly, Ralph and Ginny on a shelf by my bed, with their collars and tags on top of the casket together with their favourite toy. Some people say i am mad, but I don't care - it gives me peace of mind that "my gang" are safe.


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Awww Heidi, what a beautiful memorial for your babies....may they rest in peace!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

that is so beautiful, i love the paw prints


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Heidi, those are beautiful! What a wonderful way to remember 2 very special girls! Thank you for sharing them with us

Juile and Jersey


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww, absolutely beautiful! I just love them.


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Heidi those are just so beautiful! I still have to go through the pictures of my two girls. I have their ashes in urn type boxes that I ordered through a pet magazine, it has two places to put their pictures on it. I also bought one for my mixed sheperd-samoyed guy(Gemini). I kiss their boxes everynight and tell them I will see them again one day. Some people think I'm nuts but it makes me feel like they are still with me.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

what a nice tribute to your goldens. peanut & spice rest in peace.

Debbie & mason


----------

